# How do extreme introverts get laid?



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of the girls I've hooked up with have made the first move :laughing:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a difference between high introvert and reclusive........


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

tooboku said:


> Like this...
> 
> YouTube - Korean Otaku Marries Anime Body Pillow


OMG, I feel so bad for him but yet I can't stop laughing. It's a nervous laugh, oh please someone help that boy get him a real girl.:crazy:


----------



## Shoku (Aug 12, 2009)

It's how nervous you are when you approach someone. That voice in your head takes up the whole sentence formation and interpretation section of your brain so if you're peppering in some doubts about your ability to have a conversation you set up one of those ugly self fulfilling prophecies. 

So we could probably pull off sex with ugly people we aren't interested in easily, aside from that lack of interest part. Anyway I think I'm about ready to fill in the blanks in all of that dating advice we see all the time but don't gain much from.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

... i heard there has been much progress made in the sex doll industry over the past decade - they are almost life-like nowadays :tongue:

but yeah sex usually requires that you need to have some kind of verbal contract with another person first, even just to give them your address so that they know where to find you xD


----------

